# 7 day delayed access



## Lin4244 (May 13, 2018)

I was wrongfully accused of using 3rd party tools. Long story short, amazon flex can't do shit.. I wouldn't jeopardize my only income. I didn't know anything about autobots or 3rd party tools til I got that email . My question is I get last min blocks and etc but will I still get reserved blocks? I usually get them Saturday and Sunday evening at exactly 7:26 pm every weekend since I started last month. Nothing this evening


----------



## Liberty Needs Patriots (Jun 19, 2016)

I got falsely accused too. I no longer get reserved blocks.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Ah.. just get a job driving those white vans for amazon contractors 

Guaranteed job every day. ~ 250 stops is an excellent workout as well


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Chicago-uber said:


> Ah.. just get a job driving those white vans for amazon contractors
> 
> Guaranteed job every day. ~ 250 stops is an excellent workout as well


Lol for 12.50/hr in all weather conditions...UPS and Fed Ex, DHL, pretty much any delivery service pays way better for the same job.

White Vans is where you go when no one else will hire you because of criminal record or crappy driving record.

OP - reserves come and go. Lately it's been get them for 1-2 months then 0 for a few months while they give them to noobs and inactive.


----------



## ndigoboy (Mar 24, 2018)

Bygosh said:


> Lol for 12.50/hr in all weather conditions...UPS and Fed Ex, DHL, pretty much any delivery service pays way better for the same job.
> 
> White Vans is where you go when no one else will hire you because of criminal record or crappy driving record.
> 
> OP - reserves come and go. Lately it's been get them for 1-2 months then 0 for a few months while they give them to noobs and inactive.


Not in all cases. UPS Saturday air drivers specifically only get $13.50 but they have a second job inside the building and benefits that these white van guys won't ever get. Normal drivers get the $24.20 start rate though at least until this Hybrid-driver bullshit kicks in then (for new drivers) it will supposedly drop to $15 or whatever your current progression rate is if it's higher than 15 already.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Chicago-uber said:


> Ah.. just get a job driving those white vans for amazon contractors
> 
> Guaranteed job every day. ~ 250 stops is an excellent workout as well


I heard down at the warehouse that white van drivers are quitting left and right. Not enough pay too many packages


----------



## ndigoboy (Mar 24, 2018)

uberstuper said:


> I heard down at the warehouse that white van drivers are quitting left and right. Not enough pay too many packages


It's true here at least. I know of at least one white van contractor who has nearly 100% turnover every 2 months. The hiring process at this point is litterally can you provide docs that you can work? Can u pass a drug screen? Do you have a valid license? Do you have a recent felony? And can you start asap? And away you go.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

ndigoboy said:


> It's true here at least. I know of at least one white van contractor who has nearly 100% turnover every 2 months. The hiring process at this point is litterally can you provide docs that you can work? Can u pass a drug screen? Do you have a valid license? Do you have a recent felony? And can you start asap? And away you go.


Agreed. Turnover on white vans is ridiculous. Not many people can handle 300+ packages on a daily basis.

I'm hanging on for 9 months now and I'm almost ready to quit. Job is easy, just too many freaking packages. I need more $$.

They pay us here $150 daily. Based on 10 hours a day. No OT pay, nothing. Just a straight pay. Benefits are a joke.

They will hire anyone with a pulse. Interview is basically two questions. Do you want a job and can you pass a drug test.


----------



## laflexer (May 10, 2018)

Lin4244 said:


> I was wrongfully accused of using 3rd party tools. Long story short, amazon flex can't do shit.. I wouldn't jeopardize my only income. I didn't know anything about autobots or 3rd party tools til I got that email . My question is I get last min blocks and etc but will I still get reserved blocks? I usually get them Saturday and Sunday evening at exactly 7:26 pm every weekend since I started last month. Nothing this evening


hopefully its only a week.. some are lasting more especially if you dont "change" whatever is causing them to think you are cheating...


----------



## Lin4244 (May 13, 2018)

Chicago-uber said:


> Ah.. just get a job driving those white vans for amazon contractors
> 
> Guaranteed job every day. ~ 250 stops is an excellent workout as well


Don't know about that cause I try to catch blocks while my kids are in school.


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

Liberty Needs Patriots said:


> I got falsely accused too. I no longer get reserved blocks.


I signed up for Amazon flex over a year ago for the fun of it I couldn't do deliveries at that time. They were always sending me reserved blocks. Now that I'm only working part time I can do Amazon prime. Why do I know longer get emails with reserved blocks? I'm in CA.


----------



## ndigoboy (Mar 24, 2018)

Odd. I've gotten 15 offers this week for some reason. I usually get one and the weeks before that I got two or three occasionally.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Chicago-uber said:


> Agreed. Turnover on white vans is ridiculous. Not many people can handle 300+ packages on a daily basis.
> 
> I'm hanging on for 9 months now and I'm almost ready to quit. Job is easy, just too many freaking packages. I need more $$.
> 
> ...


It really depends on the WH van driver and market which is driven by population demand. Bay Area WH services a 1.2 million population demand per day for City of SF and surrounding burbs. WH like DSF5 are always in demand for drivers and so have to offer competitive rates. The WH subcontractor I worked for also required 10hr. Except they paid your for it with healthcare, workers comp etc benefits. Gave a mandatory 30 min lunch break and 2 - 15 min breaks (at driver discretion). Most ppl worked through the 15min based on pkg count.

So drivers got a base $176/day at $16/hr for 1st 8 hrs and OT for remaining 2 hr. If ALL the drivers got back within 10hr limit, everyone got a $25 daily bonus. So big motivator to get drivers working efficiently and teamworking on routes. You could also opt for a partner or be a lone wolf. Dispatch would make you have a partner if your delivery stats started dropping though. And the company promoted on merit basis (dispatch feedback on driver reliability, concession status, accident/safety record etc). Vets were making $20+ per hr based on Amazon reliability & contingency status metrics.

I averaged 250 pkgs daily and the most pkgs I ever had to deliver was 285. Some vets did go as high as 300. But these were typically 2 man teams. Then there was special pay on top that like Amazon Prime Day, which a dedicated crew of drivers did over the weekend. Contractor was small enough I at that WH so therivers knew each other. And would help out each other on routes before Dispatch directed them. Even help out noobs if you got to know them personally and proved yourself.

In fact, the driver culture for that WH van contractor was so good, that other van company drivers would try to defect. And that included OnStar lmao. Company had the lowest turnover.

So it really depends on what market and Amazon regional location I guess.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Whiteorchids said:


> I signed up for Amazon flex over a year ago for the fun of it I couldn't do deliveries at that time. They were always sending me reserved blocks. Now that I'm only working part time I can do Amazon prime. Why do I know longer get emails with reserved blocks? I'm in CA.


Duh, should have done those reserve blocks.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Duh, should have done those reserve blocks.


Yeah I cancelled on a couple of reserved blocks and they stopped sending me reserved blocks. f^&%!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> In fact, the driver culture for that WH van contractor was so good, that other van company drivers would try to defect. And that included OnStar lmao. .


I think you meant Ontrac.


----------

